# Seat Ibiza Wing Mirror Replacement



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Someone just clipped my wing mirror and drove off. The glass and electronics all intact but the cover is scuffed. 

How do I get it off safely to replace with a new one? The paint work is damaged but it’s still properly fixed in place. 

Vehicle - 2016 Seat Ibiza FR 1.4TSI (MK5 6J I believe) 

Thanks


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

The only way I can think of is by using the electronics to shift the glass all the way down then use a screw driver to try catch some of the clips then trying to prise it off. Would somewhere like Halfords do it? I know they swap batteries and bulbs for a small fee.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I think they're clipped on - if it looks like I think it does  

Are you replacing it with a new one or repairing this one ?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Does this help at all ?

https://forums.seatcupra.net/index.php?threads/removing-the-wing-mirror-cap.408610/


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

It’s a new one I bought from eBay - it was £30 for the clip on cap in gloss black, which is the same as mine. 

I just want to pull the old one off to clip the new one on but it’s literally the sturdiest wing mirror I’ve ever seen!


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

I saw this post. I’ve also posted the same question on this forum. The problem is that this is a Leon and the wing mirrors are pretty different. Although I could always risk removing the glass but fear that without instruction from a) someone who knows more than me or b) someone who has done this on an Ibiza, I’ll break the glass!

You also can’t get your hands behind the glass on the Ibiza like you can with the Leon


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Benfr16 said:


> It's a new one I bought from eBay - it was £30 for the clip on cap in gloss black, which is the same as mine.
> 
> I just want to pull the old one off to clip the new one on but it's literally the sturdiest wing mirror I've ever seen!





Benfr16 said:


> I saw this post. I've also posted the same question on this forum. The problem is that this is a Leon and the wing mirrors are pretty different. Although I could always risk removing the glass but fear that without instruction from a) someone who knows more than me or b) someone who has done this on an Ibiza, I'll break the glass!
> 
> You also can't get your hands behind the glass on the Ibiza like you can with the Leon


Does look pretty sturdy as you say, the mk7 fiestas are easy in comparison you dont even need to remove the glass to get them off.

If you do want to remove the glass, try tilting the mirror down and inwards should make access better on most cars, then getting it off is usually pretty easy going, the look similar to the ford with a big round holder with clips around it. I did mine with my just my hands but does make you nervous.

Saw the above link and would remember which wire is which for the heated elements as it was on the new to me mk6 Fiesta that the heated mirrors were not working and although the clips or connectors had some (green) corrosion on that needed cleaning the wires were different on each side leading to a blown fuse. Took one mirror off and re tested, no blown fuse and mimicked that on the other and hey presto they work.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Yeah I’ve seen a fiesta st carbon mirror replacement the guy did it super easy. You can actually see the clips on the Ibiza when you move the glass all the way down. I’ve also got a small prising tool that I used as part of a kit to replace a phone screen which just about fits under the edge of the cap. Hopefully if I prise it up and get an old credit card or something, I can pop it off.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Alternatively my car is going in for a service on Tuesday. The part may or may not have arrived. I could ask the guys at the garage what they think / if they’ll pop it off for me. I guess that’ll depend on how kind they’re feeling


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Benfr16 said:


> Yeah I've seen a fiesta st carbon mirror replacement the guy did it super easy. You can actually see the clips on the Ibiza when you move the glass all the way down. I've also got a small prising tool that I used as part of a kit to replace a phone screen which just about fits under the edge of the cap. Hopefully if I prise it up and get an old credit card or something, I can pop it off.


Do you think you would be able to get the glass or mirror off it, will make like easier by the looks? as will be actually able to see what your doing better


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Christian6984 said:


> Do you think you would be able to get the glass or mirror off it, will make like easier by the looks? as will be actually able to see what your doing better


How do you take it off? The glass feels so firmly attached to something. If someone told me what I'm looking for then possibly but I've not done anything like this so pretty clueless as to how to remove the glass from the motor behind


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Benfr16 said:


> How do you take it off? The glass feels so firmly attached to something. If someone told me what I'm looking for then possibly but I've not done anything like this so pretty clueless as to how to remove the glass from the motor behind


this video will show you what the round set of clips are that hold it on, you could use a screw driver like this guy but i got the mirrors off the Golf MkV we have using just my hands


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Cheers that’s a helpful video!


----------

